
The Mandelbulb - pantalaimon
http://blog.hvidtfeldts.net/index.php/category/mandelbulb/
======
bane
Some of the new 3d objects that have been rendered in the last few years are
some of the most beautiful mathematical objects I've ever seen. Almost a
Technological Baroque Architecture. I think it will be a grand day when
Architects start being inspired by this and actual spaces start to take on
this look...something that may only be possible with additive manufacturing.

[http://www.gizmag.com/swiss-architects-3dprint-a-
room/29299/](http://www.gizmag.com/swiss-architects-3dprint-a-room/29299/)

edit: the demoscene has been experimenting with objects like this for the last
few years in terms of real-time navigable demonstrations with some stunning
results in 4Kb.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjgRGDhgehA](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjgRGDhgehA)

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkD0AzYcJIQ](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pkD0AzYcJIQ)

~~~
buo
There are some incredible Mandelbulb renderings on DeviantArt, for example:

[http://jim373.deviantart.com/art/Hall-of-the-Goblin-
King-276...](http://jim373.deviantart.com/art/Hall-of-the-Goblin-
King-276891421)

[http://mandelwerk.deviantart.com/art/13th-Secret-Of-
Cathedra...](http://mandelwerk.deviantart.com/art/13th-Secret-Of-Cathedral-
Woods-180325380)

------
RBerenguel
Loved the discussion of distance estimator formulae. As I recall them, to
derive one of the results in The Science of Fractal Images you'd need to use
Koebe's 1/4th theorem applied to the potential function (or a related function
which is analytic) and thus you'd solve the factor problem. It's a little
hazy, since I did this 6 years ago, since then I've only worked with entire
transcendental functions where potentials are harder to come by. A useful
approach then is to use a bifurcation loci approximation result (like this
thing I worked on for a while:
[http://www.maia.ub.es/~ruben/docs/20110531Centres.pdf](http://www.maia.ub.es/~ruben/docs/20110531Centres.pdf)
The paper with the result kind of entered a limbo while I finished my PhD...
and is still there (after all it is just like 8 pages long)

PS: Why orange? Just to avoid using the "standard blue" used in most Beamer
slides :D It doesn't look as offensive in a projector as in a screen, too.

------
zw123456
These are stunning images, what I find fascinating is the similarity between
these images and ones found in nature. For example
[http://blog.hvidtfeldts.net/media/mbulb3.jpg](http://blog.hvidtfeldts.net/media/mbulb3.jpg)
looks to me a lot like a virus to me. For a long time fractals have been used
to create computer generated landscapes that look real but this takes that
technique to a new level.

------
chm
If you don't wish or have the time to read, at least watch this beautiful
video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj6rip3G62Y](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj6rip3G62Y)
.

------
wrongc0ntinent
This is pretty much the only thing that makes me want to get an oculus rift.
Edit: for the interested:
[https://developer.oculusvr.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=9...](https://developer.oculusvr.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=946&start=20&sid=1fff28b0a1a7b04d77921d3771d5e16e)

------
hcarvalhoalves
3D printing some of those (the possible ones) would be killer.

